

I'm a teapot - antichaos
https://www.google.com/teapot

======
fabulist
This SHODAN search query will show you other 418s:

[http://www.shodanhq.com/search?q=port%3A80+HTTP%2F1.0+418+te...](http://www.shodanhq.com/search?q=port%3A80+HTTP%2F1.0+418+teapot)

